# New Installation Using Vintage '86 Kenwood Equipment



## White Bird (May 4, 2013)

Hello. I am both a newbie to this site / forum as well as electrical / electronics, but arrive here with 30 years experience in the commercial construction industry (but not a tradesman) and am a good study / learner.

I am in the beginning stages of upgrading the stereo system in my car using the following new & vintage equipment all owned since new, but never used:


Head Unit: Alpine CDE-136BT (mounted)
Amplifier: Front - Kenwood KAC 7200
Amplifier: Rear - Kenwood KAC 8020
Amplifier: Subwoofer - TBD
Front Speakers: two way Kenwood KFC 1682 ('86 vintage - brand new / never used with new foam surround gaskets installed last week)
Rear Speakers: three way - TDB
Subwoofer: TBD

At this moment, the assistance / help / advise / recommendations i am seeking pertain to the two Kenwood amps. I _had_ both the power connecting cord and the din connector for the KAC 7200 up until two weeks ago, but inadvertently left the power loom at the local Radio Shack and they tossed it which has complicated the situation a bit further.

What I need help with is reconstructing the power cords for both amps and the din connector for the KAC 8020. Thankfully, my research so far leads me to believe the din connectors should all be similar for that era of amps and since I have the one for the KAC 7200, hopefully, whoever I give this project to can build one for the KAC 8020 rather easily.

Which leads me to *Question #1*: does anyone know of someone in the Northern Cal area they would recommend to construct the power cords and din cord for me?

To assist with this project, I've located the service manuals for both the amps which contain the schematics and parts lists. The one for the KAC 8020 is currently in the mail and I have both the schematic and installation manuals for the KAC 7200 here at the house. I haven't been able to locate an installation manual yet for the KAC 8020. Everything I have located has been scanned into the computer as a pdf file. 

I have also located a din pin sketch for mid '80 KW car amps and it appears fairly close to the KAC 7200 schematic if not a perfect match (although I have a couple of questions from my untrained perspective).

Given the information provided above...... here is *Question #2*: am I just biting off / hoping too much here when compared to quality / cost of new amplifiers vs. paying to have the din and power cords reconstructed on these Kenwood amps?

Any help / opinions / advise / recommendations will be truly appreciated!

TIA

wb


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a KAC-8200 in the box with a DIN to RCA adapter. I bought it new in 1985 and used it for a few years then put it in my brother's car for a few years. It probably hasn't been powered up in about 20 years.


----------



## White Bird (May 4, 2013)

Unsure (what?) whether you are just sharing information or offering to give/sell the din pin or what?  

Is the power cord attached to the unit also?

I do know for sure that the KAC 8200 is identical to the KAC 7200 in external shape and electrical configuration. Meaning both the din pin and power cords should be interchangable.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

hi,
the din connector will have left and right signal as well as a common signal ground, and a +12v remote signal to turn the amplifier on. a male 5 pin din connector (180 degree layout) would be able to be used on both amplifiers. as for the power/speaker harness, you'll need to determine the diameter of the male pin needed to fit into female terminal of the amp.
on the din connector at the amp, looking into the pins with the index tab at 6:00.
at 9:00...left input, at 10:30...right input, at 12:00...signal ground, at 3:00...remote in.
mark


----------



## White Bird (May 4, 2013)

Thank you ween!

Very helpful indeed.

I've also located the service manuals and a Kenwood din pin ppdf.

so between your valuable description and those documents hopefully whoever makes these up for me will not have any problems.

Totally agree knowing the diameter of the male pins inside the amp will be important. Somewhere I read about a concern for the pin "vibrating off" if the female connector wasn't inside some sort of plastic harness. I'm not so sure I agree with that. My thinking is get the correct sized pins and stick them on there good and tight and then just tie wrap the wires and attached to the sheet metal of the bus fairly close (with a bit of slack for flex) and that should work. 

Your response was very helpful. Thanks again!


----------

